# insurance lapse



## Rancho (Dec 20, 2011)

if your insurance lapses in one state can you still use the car? for how long?


----------



## Puckett (Dec 20, 2011)

yea but if you get into an accident your fucked. you can just pay it again.


----------



## Rancho (Dec 20, 2011)

i wouldnt use the car for anything but getting city to city


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 25, 2011)

If you know anyone in New Hampshire. Transfer your drivers license & then register your car at their address. They also do not require titles for cars/motorcycles older than a certain year (only a bill of sale). I know a friend who lives there & his license just states a Post office box, I assume it is forwarded to an actual physical address somewhere because when pulled over everyone knows where his actuall address is but always thought how cool is that. "Live free or die" state is the only state in the union that doesnt require compulsory auto insurance. Perfect for anyone who is constantly traveling.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 25, 2011)

Rancho said:


> if your insurance lapses in one state can you still use the car? for how long?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_insurance
I googled it for you, because I am awesome.
It only took me about 12.2 seconds


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 25, 2011)

yea im from new england new hampshires the shit


----------



## Rancho (Dec 25, 2011)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_insurance
> I googled it for you, because I am awesome.
> It only took me about 12.2 seconds


While I appreciate your considerate actions, I literally don't usewikipedia for anything


----------



## FLoP (Feb 16, 2012)

I had a lapse of insurance and they suspended my license for over 400 days. It just kept compounding. It only cost $50 to fix though


----------

